# Brisket finished way early, how do it save it?



## Editdog (Dec 23, 2017)

Just smoked my first Brisket on my new Traeger, it was 18lb pre fat trim, but at last minute had to cut point from flat due to grill surface area (rookie mistake). Due to this my time got messed up, started at 9:00pm at 225 spraying every hour, meat stalled at 3:00am wrapped it in foil and at 8:00am it was at 200-205. So pulled it wrapped it towel and placed in cooler. 
We are not eating till 5/5:30 how can I keep it from drying out? Read one post about putting in oven at 150, another post about leaving it in cooler and about 90 min before eating put in new foil with beef broth and heat at 180 in oven for an hour, then let rest again for 30-45 min.

Please help salvage the brisket my daughter wanted for her Christmas party!! THANK YOU and Merry Christmas


----------



## TomWoolley (Dec 23, 2017)

I'd leave it wrapped and in the oven at any temp below 200.  150 would be great.  You could also re-wrap in saran wrap, including the juices and warm at 150.  I routinely finish my briskets over night in the oven after pulling from smoker at 195, holding in oven overnight at 195 and then finishing to 205 before serving.   Relax....you'll be fine!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 23, 2017)

Stick a probe in it and leave in cooler for as long as you can.  If it drops below 145, put it in warm oven.


----------



## Editdog (Dec 23, 2017)

demosthenes9, 

Thanks for the response, In all my reading last night I am concerned about it drying out. Do you think that is an issue?


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 23, 2017)

You could wrap it like Tom discussed if it makes you feel better.  As long as you just keep it warm, and not cooking at 180+, you should be fine.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 23, 2017)

If I had to hold it for the rest of the day a faux cambro isn't going to cut it as the IT will drop too low for food safety.
I'd wrap it in 2-3 layers of aluminum foil with any juices added back, and then hold in the oven between 140°-170°.

I'd not be too concerned with it drying out if it is whole and hasn't been sliced yet.
Especially if well wrapped in it's own juices or added broth.


----------



## Noahjb (Dec 23, 2017)

This has happened before to me. When I pulled off the egg at 203, I let it rest on kitchen counter for 15min and then foil wrapped and left in oven at 170 for about 5hrs. Then 3hrs before slicing, I poured boiling water in my cooler to get it hot, dried inside, and then FTC until slicing. Had to do this because was traveling to a tailgate. Turn out beautifully. You’ll be fine.


----------

